# [solved/workaround] Fensterbreite bei Kaffeine 1.0

## sicus

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal wieder mein Gentoo aktuallisiert, hat soweit gut funktioniert. KDE wurde auch auf Version 4.3.5 gebracht, ich nutze für TV/DVD etc. den Kaffeine Player. Allerdings habe ich ein Problem bei der Aktuellen Version 1.0-pre3 festgestellt. Die Minimale Breite des Fensters ist nach meiner meinung viel zu breit. Ich habe eine Auflösung von 1600x1200, das Fenster zieht sich bei minimaler Bereite aber über den halben Bildschirm (900-1000 pixel schätze ich). Das alte Kaffeine das ich installiert hatte (0.88 ) hat sich schön nach meinen Bedrürfnissen zusammenschieben lassen. Hat jemand das selbe Problem oder noch besser eine Lösung? Das viel zu breite Fenster ist eine echte Zumutung  :Smile: 

Mein Aktuelles System:

Kernel 2.6.31-r10 (32 Bit)

KDE 4.3.5

Gnome 2.26 (ich benutze zwar Kaffeine, jedoch verwende ich Gnome als Desktop)

Kaffeine 1.0-pre3

XOrg 1.6.5

NVIDIA 190.42-r3

Schonmal danke für die Bemühungen

Nachtrag:

Die Höhe lässt sich nach belieben zusammenschieben. Wer mal sehen will wie das etwa ausschaut soll sich mal den Screenshot anschauen (aus gründen der Dateigröße auf 800x600 runterskaliert).

----------

## sicus

mag unschön erscheinen, aber ich hab mir nen workaround geschaffen, wer das also auch so machen will geht folgendermaßen vor:

```

# ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/kaffeine/kaffeine-1.0_pre3.ebuild unpack

# cd /var/tmp/portage/media-video/kaffeine-1.0_pre3/work/kaffeine-1.0-pre3/src

```

dort die Datei mainwindow.cpp öffnen, in der Zeile 488 (nach dem swich block, also nach der } klammer) eine zeile mit dem inhalt:

```

setMinimumSize(50,50);

```

einfügen, die datei speichern und danach:

```

# ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/kaffeine/kaffeine-1.0_pre3.ebuild compile

# ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/kaffeine/kaffeine-1.0_pre3.ebuild install

# ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/kaffeine/kaffeine-1.0_pre3.ebuild qmerge

```

danach ist das Fenster in der größe beliebeig änderbar.

have fun

----------

## sicus

sorry daß ich gerade etwas spame, aber da ich gerade lust und laune hatte hab ich noch ne kleinigkeit mehr gepatcht, das will ich euch nicht vorenthalten. der neue kaffeine hat die unschöne angewohnheit nach dem fullscreen in den normalen modus zurück zu gehen, also den modus in dem die menüleisten, tollbars etc. zu sehen sind. ich habe gerade noch eine änderung vorgenommen daß nach dem verlassen des fullscreen modus wieder der vorherige modus aktiv wird, war man vorher im minimal modus (ohne toolbars) hat man diesen modus jetzt nach dem fullscreen wieder. also das selbe verhalten das bereits die 0.8er version von kaffeine hatte. wer das auch so haben will geht wie folgt vor (als root):

```

# ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/kaffeine/kaffeine-1.0_pre3.ebuild unpack 

```

danach die Datei kaffeine-mainwindow.tar.bz2 herunterladen und im /var/tmp/portage verzeichnis entpacken (im archiv ist die zielverzeichnisstruktur ab /var/tmp/portage enthalten). danach einfach mit 

```

# ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/kaffeine/kaffeine-1.0_pre3.ebuild compile

# ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/kaffeine/kaffeine-1.0_pre3.ebuild install

# ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/kaffeine/kaffeine-1.0_pre3.ebuild qmerge 

```

fortfahren. damit ist ein teil des verhaltens von kaffeine 0.8 wieder vorhanden das in der 1.0er version kaputt gemacht wurde.

ACHTUNG: das funktioniert NUR mit der Kaffeine 1.0-pre3 version!! verwendung auf eigene gefahr!

----------

